# Where's Reagan? Tmobile full of communist



## Dkatt88 (Oct 18, 2015)

So been trying to figure out exactly why I have no data coming in on my iPhone 6 Plus. I pay the extra so the unlimited doesn't slow down ever. Almost full LTE bars and still nothing? Called up customer support took about an hour before I got someone who was honest and spoke English. He told me I'm being slowed down cause I take up 82% of the data coming off the cell tower and basically to wait and share. My instant reaction was excuse me? As if I heard it wrong and he continued to sugar coat things and I clearly explained to him I don't pay a ridiculous amount each month to share with people the government does that enough to my pay checks! I pay to get results and quality... The frustration and poor service with Tmobile is unbelievable I can't even load a YouTube video on an iPhone 6 Plus in 2015! What is this 2003?


----------



## Dkatt88 (Oct 18, 2015)

## Hardware Information ##

- System Uptime : 0 Days 2 Hours 3 Minutes
- Device Model : iPhone
- Device Name : iPhone
- System Name : iPhone OS
- System Version : 9.0.2
- System Device Type Unformatted : iPhone7,1
- System Device Type Formatted : Unknown
- Screen Width : 320 Pixels
- Screen Height : 568 Pixels
- Screen Brightness : 100%
- Multitasking Enabled : Yes
- Proximity Sensor : Yes
- Debugger Attached : No
- Plugged In : Yes
- Jailbroken : No
- Battery Level : 51.00%
- Charging : Yes
- Fully Charged : No
- Device Orientation : UIInterfaceOrientationPortrait
- Country : en_US
- Language : en-US
- Time Zone : America/Denver
- Currency : $
- Application Version : 1.0
- CFUUID : FDBBA455-B369-4E31-B838-EEE1423F24FD

## Processor Information ##

- Number of Processor Cores : 2
- Number of Active Processor Cores : 2
- Processor Speed : 999Mhz
- Processor Bus Speed : 663Mhz
- L1 Instruction Cache : 64 KB
- L1 Data Cache : 64 KB
- L2 Cache : 1024 KB
- L3 Cache : Unknown

## Memory Information ##

- Memory (RAM) : (±)1024.00 MB
- Used Memory : 857.02MB (84%)
- Wired Memory : 182.36MB (18%)
- Active Memory : 494.08MB (48%)
- Inactive Memory : 180.58MB (18%)
- Free Memory : 44.00MB (4%)
- Purgeable Memory : 33.06MB (3%)

## Disk Information ##

- Total Disk Space : 11.57 GB
- Used Disk Space : 6.40 GB (55.00%)
- Free Disk Space : 5.18 GB (44.00%)

## Network Information ##

- Carrier Name : T-Mobile
- Carrier Country : US
- Carrier Mobile Country : 310
- Carrier ISO Country Code : us
- Carrier Mobile Network Code : 260
- Carrier Allows VOIP : Yes
- Current IP Address : 22.33.63.110
- External IP Address : 208.54.38.181
- Cell IP Address : 22.33.63.110
- Cell Netmask Address : 255.255.255.255
- Cell Broadcast Address : 22.33.63.110
- WiFi IP Address : Unknown
- WiFi Netmask Address : Unknown
- WiFi Broadcast Address : Unknown
- Connected to WiFi : No
- Connected to Cell Network : Yes


## CPU Benchmark Information ##

- Read Sequential From Disk : 511.82 MB/s
- Read Random From Disk : 612.21 MB/s
- Copy Sequential From Memory : 3225.81 MB/s
- Copy Random From Memory : 3460.21 MB/s
- Text Compress : 1.01 MB/s
- Image Compress : 0.31 Mpixels/sec
- Sharpen Image : 0.11 Mpixels/sec
- Blur Image : 0.06 Mpixels/sec
- Stdlib Allocate : Alloc and free in Ktimes/sec : 295.86
- Stdlib Copy : Memory copy of 256KB data in MB/s: 9140.77
- Stream Copy : 103.32 MB/s
- Stream Scale : 101.70 MB/s
- Stream Add : 152.13 MB/s
- Stream Triad : 152.44 MB/s
- Integer Benchmark : int calculation in Kloops/sec : inf
- Floating Point Benchmark : float calculation in Kloops/sec : 8333.33
- Random String Sorting : 3076.92 Thousand Strings/s
- Find Prime Numbers : 500.00 Thousand Primes/s
- Data Encryption : 28.52 MB/s
- Data Compression : 95.20 MB/s


AND STILL CANT EVEN OPEN A SNAPCHAT HOW PATHETIC IS TMOBILE REALLY?!?!? I CAN BUY CANDY FROM A VENDING MACHINE WITH MY PHONE BUT NOT OPEN A SNAPCHAT


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

T Mobile instituted a policy on consumers who exceed 23GB of usage in a single billing period.

http://www.t-mobile.com/Company/Com...Tab_ConsumerInfo&tsp=Abt_Sub_InternetServices

"Unlimited high-speed data customers who use more than 23GB of data during a billing cycle will be de-prioritized for the remainder of the billing cycle in times and at locations where there are competing customer demands for network resources. At the start of the next bill cycle, the customer's usage status is reset, and this data traffic is no longer de-prioritized."

I also suggest you change your avatar picture.


----------



## Dkatt88 (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow so in the long run I'm getting robbed by paying for truly unlimited cause they will just de-prioritized me after the middle of the month that's super screwed up any way to get around this ?


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

No. From a carrier's point of view, when bandwidth demands increase, the only way to create a good experience for all users is to add capacity. Adding capacity means spending money. This can be in the form of more towers to bigger circuits at each tower or larger switching. Any variation of these will cost big money. To let you know how big the cost can be, in my field of expertise which is networking, a carrier can spend any where from $250k to $1 million on a single network router/switch. You add multiply that out a number of times across different service areas, and you should get the picture.

On the other hand, US cellular and broadband in general is a joke. Other countries have much better service than we do for less money. We're looking at carriers bragging about 100 Mbps down when you have mainstream Internet service in places like Japan with 1 Gbps symmetrical. Even one of our US territories has better cell service. I was in Puerto Rico a couple of years ago and I was able to get consistent 30 Mbps down even in the remote island of Vieques. While taking the ferry from the main island over, I had 4G service about 3/4 of the trip there across the Atlantic Ocean.

There is a way to make things better if you're so inclined. Lobby your congressional representative to change how screwed up the Telecom business is here.


----------



## Dkatt88 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ok then *< profanity removed by moderator >* for example Apple unveiled the IPhone 6s and talked about LTE advanced. How it's the way of the future constantly pushing over 100 Meg's. So if I'm doing your math right it's gonna equal millions in restructuring and upgrading not just the towers but the software as well so this is never gonna happen is it? I was actually considering buying the new iPhone for the increased bandwidth but realize that it's to good to be true


----------



## Dkatt88 (Oct 18, 2015)

This is your line of work can you educate me on LTE advanced please and how it works and what exsactly it take to make some fairy tail like that happen?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Dkatt88 I have removed an unsuitable abbreviation from your last post. This is a family friendly forum with zero tolerance for any profanity, even abbreviations. Please be a bit more careful in future. Thanks


----------



## Dkatt88 (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow grammar nazi much? By the time your kids are 12 they will be texting *< removed by moderator >* . They see it every day In there normal life's let's calm down with that. What happen to freedom of speech? Kids shouldn't belong on this any ways they wouldn't have a clue what we are talking about


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Your reply has gained you a 24 hour ban to give you time to think whether you want to remain a member of these forums


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

" I pay the extra so the unlimited doesn't slow down ever." 

No.. You pay extra so you don't get smacked with overage charges. Anyways why would you use 43GB of data? I would use that one wireless connections, not the 4G/LTE connections.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Couriant said:


> Anyways why would you use 43GB of data?


I'm not trying to speak for Dkatt88, but I think that most people who use that much cellular data

a. live or travel where that is the only (or best by far) internet access, and

b. like to watch movies or TV shows or other videos. From experience I also know that streaming sports events are as data intensive as movies.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That is true, but if b. had a wireless access point then I would use that instead of the 4G/LTE.  I'm guessing his reasoning on paying more clouded that reasoning. (paying more for fast unlimited speeds)


----------

